# HANGZHOU | OPPO Global R&D Headquarters | 180m | 591ft | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Design by Bjarke Ingels Group


















































































































BIG | Bjarke Ingels Group







big.dk












Bjarke Ingels Group to Design Mega-Sustainable Infinity Loop on the Hangzhou Horizon


Bjarke Ingels Group’s design for the new OPPO R&D Headquarters will connect ground to sky in continuous loop




www.archdaily.com









限高180米，OPPO全球研发总部敲定！又一座“地标”大楼？_杭州市


由此可见，OPPO全球研发总部也将会是杭州市未来科技城的又一地标性建筑。并且OPPO拥有强大的实力，除了在深圳湾建设国际总部，还将OPPO全球研发总部立足于杭州市未来科技城，其不断加大技术、人才、品牌投入，可…




www.sohu.com


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

wow, looking really beautiful


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Site image from 19/01/21


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

2021.2 杭州部分项目进度合辑（钱江世纪城+未来科技城+城北新城） - 第2页 - 杭州 - 高楼迷摩天族


2021.2 杭州部分项目进度合辑（钱江世纪城+未来科技城+城北新城） ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc





*by holy01 old pics, since CNY, ~ 2 months ago

















Other plot, close to this above:

VIVO plot, not sure is there a thread in this section, just note
164m+140m






































*


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

by Laurentee on Weibo


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's an aerial screenshot of the site of the Hangzhou OPPO R&D Headquarters from around 2 weeks ago.
Exvacation of the basement floors has already started.


https://www.ixigua.com/7164934763646714403?logTag=fdc8e60e53a73ef6eace


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it looks thick


----------

